# Fishing the Big D - and not catching a thing!



## Captain Ahab (Dec 15, 2007)

Mike (Mr. Fish) and myself took a trip out this morning to try and find some hungry winter fish. We fished the middle of the Delaware river (the middle section, we fished from shore) and started in the Point Pleasant area. I loaded up with soft plastics and purchased some live shiners to attempt to coax a hungry smallie or walleye to bite in the very cold water (water temp this morning was about 34*) 

As we set up by the river in a spot where I caught late season smallmouth, we hear a large "splash" we both look at each other and Mike says "Was that a fish?" I thought _nah, what could be jumping this time of year._ We then look over and see a very large and very pissed off beaver swimming around giving us the stink eye. Seems that Mr. Beaver (Beavy to his friends, which was not) was not happy that the decided to set up fishing camp near his home. 

We both agreed that that although between a rock and a hard place is bad, between a rock and a nasty beaver is worse, much worse. 

Anywho, nothing doing there so after an hour of freezing our (edit) off, we moved to a new spot. We tried a few different areas and not a single fish - Mike did manage to snag and loose a few lures so it was like fishing, only without the fish.

We finally decided that if the river smallmouth woudl not play, we would go for winter largemouth. We hit a nearby pond where we found this:







Notice how nice and flat the water is - becuase ice does not ripple! We did have some open water which we fished hard, to no avail.






Mike decided that he had better make sure he was ready for ice rescue duty in case I attempted to cross the lake:






We had a great day out on the water - but both agreed that this Spring we are catching twice as many fish to make up for the winter!

Hope everyone here has better luck!

*OH YEAH - I forgot how much it sucks when the line freezes to your rod and then snaps back at you when you try to cast - fun, fun, fun!*


----------



## mr.fish (Dec 15, 2007)

What where we thinking Dave?????????


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 15, 2007)

Looks like the giving pond was very giving today. Nothing like a new piece of bling to wear around your neck. I'll be home sometime tomorrow, let me know if you want to go freezing sometime next week.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 16, 2007)

> Notice how nice and flat the water is - becuase ice does not ripple! We did have some open water which we fished hard, to no avail.



You did read my ice fishing from shore post didn't you?


----------



## Jim (Dec 16, 2007)

flounderhead59 said:


> > Notice how nice and flat the water is - becuase ice does not ripple! We did have some open water which we fished hard, to no avail.
> 
> 
> 
> You did read my ice fishing from shore post didn't you?




LOL!


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 16, 2007)

Cowboy up, cut a hole in the ice, tell that beaver to (edit) off and posts some fish already!!!!


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 16, 2007)

That's neat that they have the ice rescue stuff like that. Wouldn't work pre-staging rescue gear like that around here............someone would steal it.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 16, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> That's neat that they have the ice rescue stuff like that. Wouldn't work pre-staging rescue gear like that around here............someone would steal it.



Around here some places it would stay in place but most others it would grow legs and be "Appropriated" by someone who thinks they need it more.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 16, 2007)

flounderhead59 said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > That's neat that they have the ice rescue stuff like that. Wouldn't work pre-staging rescue gear like that around here............someone would steal it.
> ...



Yep, unfortunately, we have some real low-lifes around this town, and the thief would more than likely be an adult instead of a youngster. There's a newly re-furbished boat ramp on a small river close-by in another county, but there's no way I will ever use it. The area it is located in is not that great, and you'd have nothing left on your trailer but the frame by the time you returned to the ramp.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 16, 2007)

And if someone stole it, karma would allow them to be the one to fall through and then they would complain that there was no rescue gear available.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 16, 2007)

Yep, and then they'd try to sue someone over it.


----------



## little anth (Dec 16, 2007)

nice


----------



## shamoo (Dec 17, 2007)

Too cold for me, have to have a really bad case of the cabin fever :wink:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 17, 2007)

shamoo said:


> Too cold for me, have to have a really bad case of the cabin fever :wink:



I agree...same here!


----------

